# get screwed



## Alexandra (May 7, 2008)

Ο υπότιτλος είναι "Wihlelmina got screwed". 
Το λέει η ίδια για τον εαυτό της, επειδή την πούλησαν, της την έφεραν, οι πρώην συνεργοί της τα έκαναν πλακάκια με τον εχθρό και την άφησαν στα κρύα του λουτρού.
Πώς αποδίδουμε το get screwed εδώ; Το πρόβλημα είναι η σύνταξη, φυσικά.


----------



## cythere (May 8, 2008)

Την έφεραν στη Γουιλελμίνα / Η Γουιλελμίνα την πάτησε / Η Γουιλελμίνα τον ήπιε (για πιο hardcore απόδοση).


----------



## Porkcastle (May 8, 2008)

cythere said:


> Η Γουιλελμίνα τον ήπιε (για πιο hardcore απόδοση).



Το αυτό. Προσκυνώ.


----------



## Alexandra (May 8, 2008)

*"Την έφεραν στη Γουιλελμίνα".*
Όπως ανέφερα πιο πάνω, ενώ πολύ καλά ταιριάζει αυτό, καθώς και το "την πούλησαν", με ενοχλεί η σύνταξη.

*"Η Γουιλελμίνα τον ήπιε".*
Μπορεί να είναι ακριβώς το νόημα που θέλω να δώσω, μόνο που ομολογώ ότι η έκφραση μού ήταν άγνωστη. (Ξέρω, ξέρω, η διαφορά ηλικίας.) Όμως, από την ώρα που δεν μου βγαίνει αβίαστα η έκφραση, δεν μπορώ και να τη χρησιμοποιήσω. Θα έχω την ανησυχία ότι και κάποιος άλλος σαν εμένα, θα διαβάσει τον υπότιτλο και θα πει, "Τι είναι αυτό;"


----------



## Count Baltar (May 8, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> *"Την έφεραν στη Γουιλελμίνα".*
> Όπως ανέφερα πιο πάνω, ενώ πολύ καλά ταιριάζει αυτό, καθώς και το "την πούλησαν", με ενοχλεί η σύνταξη.



Της την έφεραν της Βιλελμίνας*.

*σορι, το άλλο είναι γλωσσοδέτης.


----------



## Zazula (May 8, 2008)

cythere said:


> Η Γουιλελμίνα τον ήπιε (για πιο hardcore απόδοση).


Να επισημάνω ότι η φράση "τον ήπιαμε" (και "τον ήπια", "τον ήπιες" κλπ) εστιάζει πολύ περισσότερο στον αρνητικό αντίκτυπο που είχε μία εξέλιξη σε εμάς, και όχι τόσο στη σκόπιμη εξαπάτηση ή προδοσία ή αθέτηση υπόσχεσης από κάποιο πρόσωπο. Λ.χ. βγαίνουμε Παρασκευή μεσημέρι στο Ποτάμι και βλέπουμε τη φωτεινή πινακίδα στη Λαχαναγορά να δίνει πενήντα λεπτά μέχρι την έξοδο της Αττικής Οδού, ενώ όλο το γύρω μας τοπίο είναι ένα υπαίθριο πάρκινγκ - κι αμέσως λέμε οι εποχούμενοι εν χορώ: "Τώρα, τον ήπιαμε για τα καλά".


----------



## stathis (May 8, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Το λέει η ίδια για τον εαυτό της


Ωπ, τώρα το είδα αυτό. Εννοείς ότι αναφέρεται στον εαυτό της σε τρίτο πρόσωπο (όπως ο Καίσαρας στα Αστερίξ); Αν ναι, δεν μπορείς να πεις "μου την έφεραν" και να ξεμπερδεύεις με τη σύνταξη;
Όσο για το "τον ήπιε", θα το απέφευγα. Εκτός από πιο hardcore, είναι και πιο σλανγκ, άρα λιγότερο αναγνωρίσιμο.

Το "έμεινε μπουκάλα" είναι μάλλον πολύ ξενέρωτο εδώ, ε;
(Τώρα θα έρθει η Porkcastle και θα προτείνει το "έμεινε με το πουλί στο χέρι". ;))


----------



## Count Baltar (May 8, 2008)

Αν το λέει η ίδια για τον εαυτό της (τελικά είναι πολύ δύσκολο να συγκεντρωθείς σε οθόνη!) τότε θα πρότεινα δεύτερο πρόσωπο:

Σου την έφεραν, Βιλελμίνα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 8, 2008)

Επειδή τα μεγάλα πνεύματα συναντώνται, ακριβώς αυτό έγραψα πριν από λίγη ώρα, κλείνοντας την εκκρεμότητά μου μ' αυτό το επεισόδιο.
"Βιλελμίνα, σου την έφεραν".


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2008)

Τώρα, μπορώ να γράψω στον τίτλο την αρχική σκέψη της Αλεξάνδρας (παίρνω τον πούλο);


----------



## Porkcastle (May 9, 2008)

Ή, όπως είχαν γράψει σε σχολικό τοίχο, "_πάρε το μπούλο_" (sic).


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2008)

Φαινόμενο που λειτουργεί και αντίστροφα, με την ευλογία των λεξικών πλέον:

έβαλε στην μπάντα
ή
έβαλε στη μπάντα
αλλά και
έβαλε στην πάντα


----------



## Zazula (May 10, 2008)

Το "πάρ' τον *μπ*ούλο" έχει αναντίρρητα άλλη χάρη - το λες και γεμίζει το στόμα σου... (κι αναπόφευκτα το ίδιο σκέφτεσαι και για εκείνον στον οποίο το απευθύνεις) 

Άλλωστε, έχει πλαστεί και βρίσκεται σε χρήση λέξη *τομπούλογλου* (άλλο ένα πλήγμα για τον εν λόγω πολιτευτή, σα να μην ήταν αρκετός ο Μάκης). 

Κατά τα λοιπά, ας προσθέσω κι ένα δικό μου αλίευμα από τοίχο της Αθήνας (το σύμπλεγμα -ΓΓ- στο όνομα μάλλον για να δηλώσει τη μέΓΓενη με την οποία σφίΓΓει την ομάδα ο αφερέΓΓυος πρόεδρος) :


----------



## earthoddity (May 12, 2008)

Ενώ η τηλεόραση παίζει την 1000στη επανάληψη του "άκρως οικογενειακόν", ακούγεται ένα "τώρα την κάτσαμε". Μήπως θα ταίριαζε και το "Βιλελμίνα, την έκατσες";


----------



## Alexandra (May 12, 2008)

Αν και το επεισόδιο έχει ήδη παραδοθεί, οπότε δεν γίνεται να το αλλάξω, θα ήθελα να τονίσω ότι το νόημα δεν είναι ότι η Βιλελμίνα την πάτησε, αλλά ότι την πούλησαν, της την έφεραν, την πρόδωσαν.


----------



## earthoddity (May 12, 2008)

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο... εγώ μάλλον προσπαθώ να βρω κάποιο νόημα και αξία στις επαναλήψεις μέχρι τελικής [εμπεδώσεως και] πτώσεως...


----------



## stathis (May 12, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Κατά τα λοιπά, ας προσθέσω κι ένα δικό μου αλίευμα από τοίχο της Αθήνας (το σύμπλεγμα -ΓΓ- στο όνομα μάλλον για να δηλώσει τη μέΓΓενη με την οποία σφίΓΓει την ομάδα ο αφερέΓΓυος πρόεδρος)



Μέχρι τώρα έσπαγα πλάκα με το "Τζίγγερ πούλα", που πλέον το βλέπεις παντού (μιλάμε για αρρώστια). Οφείλω να ομολογήσω όμως ότι το "Πούλα και πούλο" εισάγει μια νέα διάσταση. Ελπίζω να μη δούμε ποτέ το "Τζίγγερ μπούλα"...


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 19, 2017)

earthoddity said:


> Ενώ η τηλεόραση παίζει την 1000στη επανάληψη του "άκρως οικογενειακόν", ακούγεται ένα "τώρα την κάτσαμε". Μήπως θα ταίριαζε και το "Βιλελμίνα, την έκατσες";



Μια χαρά είναι αυτό, αλλά διαφορετικά διατυπωμένο: _σου την κάτσανε, Βιλελμίνα._


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 19, 2017)

Zazula said:


> Το "πάρ' τον *μπ*ούλο" έχει αναντίρρητα άλλη χάρη - το λες και γεμίζει το στόμα σου... (κι αναπόφευκτα το ίδιο σκέφτεσαι και για εκείνον στον οποίο το απευθύνεις)
> 
> Άλλωστε, έχει πλαστεί και βρίσκεται σε χρήση λέξη *τομπούλογλου*



Ας εμπλουτίσουμε λίγο ακόμη τη σχετική έρευνα, κάνοντας ταυτόχρονα και μια κατάδυση στις σύγχρονες νεανικές υποκουλτούρες και τάσεις (με πάνω από 400.000 επισκέψεις, δεν το λες και πολύ «υπό»).






RNS - Το Μπούλο | To Mpoulo


----------

